# Pixalyzer Smart Photo SW  - php/MySql



## concho (Jun 5, 2005)

The Pixalyzer <i>Smart</i> photo system makes it easy for a user to create click zones (action spots) on a web published photograph. Our software guides the user through the process of defining an image map for a photo, then creates database records for each zone defined. It's the digital equivalent of writing on the back of a print but can track unlimited information including other photos. 

This software is available now for installation on your image-related site. Please contact pixalyzer.com.

A functional demonstration is available at http://teamphoto.org


----------

